# WoodsnWaterinc.com Hows the hunting?



## plast0 (Jul 31, 2008)

their website sounds good. But any info on the actual hunting, lodge, experiance? anything? thanks


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jul 31, 2008)

Do they have land for lease?


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jul 31, 2008)

David Mills said:


> Do they have land for lease?



i'm pretty sure it's more of a guided hunt type situation. this may be better in another place in the forum.


----------



## plast0 (Jul 31, 2008)

I figured this section under "leases"would be the most unbiased reviews, if anyone had heard or been on a hunt with them.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 1, 2008)

That's Blaine Burley's outfit isn't it? (guy who came up with the plotmaster). If so, I know a good bit of the land used to be in Johnson County adjoining my old club. He had a bunch of hogs, good many turkeys. Don't know how the deer hunting was but most of the land around him was brown and down. We had a few problems with his pay turkey hunters trespassing cause they just dropped them off on the side of the road and the folks had no idea where property lines were.


----------



## wareaglejim (Aug 1, 2008)

I suggest you pull up his name on huntinfo.com in the outfitters review section. I recall there have been some reviews on his outfit. BTW, for those looking or researching outfitted hunts, this is a good place to start and get some opinions.


----------



## huntininmilan (Aug 2, 2008)

if it is Blaine Burleys outfit then they have land all over the country not just Georgia and not just johnson county but also on the west side of the state.....believe i saw one of the bucks in a picture that came from the west side of the state and it was or is one of the heaviest deer killed in Georgia not sure how long ago but was quite a while back. They have operations in canada, kansas to name a couple places. I don't have any feedback or personal experiences with any of the places but have talked with Blaine about some of them.


----------

